# Latest Bait Hive Improvement - Just to out do Charlie, Mark and Ray



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

We're coming after you with a vengeance this spring Oliver. Those hive clips will not help you!


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

http://s156.photobucket.com/user/odfrank/media/2016/2016-05-26 14.56.25_zpsvd82hk3l.jpg.html Thought you had to put firewood on top? Not heavy enough?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Fishmaster50 said:


> http://s156.photobucket.com/user/odfrank/media/2016/2016-05-26 14.56.25_zpsvd82hk3l.jpg.html Thought you had to put firewood on top? Not heavy enough?


:lpf:


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

Where did you order the clips?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Kenww said:


> Where did you order the clips?


https://www.thorne.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1746


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

If I had to have fancy clips...
Needle-nose pliers and some heavy duty coat hangers. Three screws. 

Once I studied the miles driven to swarm capture ratio, even with people calling me and directing me to them, the ratio was too high and not worth the effort unless I was truly desperate for bees. The wild-goose-chase factor is a bit high. Finding it easier to just replace my losses in advance by keeping a lot of nucs. There is still a certain amount of adventure in figuring out how to get them bees "way up there" into the box "way down here" safely. Haven't tried shooting a branch off but have considered it.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Aunt Betty, I find your preference for common sense disturbing!


----------



## SubwayRocket (Feb 8, 2017)

I like the idea of those spring clips. Wonder if I could make them from some 3/32" 308L TIG rod ...I have tons of it ...unless these are avail cheap online ???


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I have often thought of those cheap racket tie down from Harbor Freights.
One pull and tied it down!


----------



## RustyKnight (Oct 11, 2012)

aunt betty said:


> If I had to have fancy clips...
> Needle-nose pliers and some heavy duty coat hangers. Three screws.
> 
> Once I studied the miles driven to swarm capture ratio, even with people calling me and directing me to them, the ratio was too high and not worth the effort unless I was truly desperate for bees. The wild-goose-chase factor is a bit high. Finding it easier to just replace my losses in advance by keeping a lot of nucs. There is still a certain amount of adventure in figuring out how to get them bees "way up there" into the box "way down here" safely. Haven't tried shooting a branch off but have considered it.


There are several YouTube Videos of shooting swarms out of trees. Looks like a lot more fun than climbing ladders. Here are a couple of them: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-Zf5H9b1FU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8ULv_KdW84


----------

